# Smoker Hopeful



## jimmyb (Jun 24, 2006)

Just got into Smoking..I got a Smokey Mountain Gas Smoker for Father's Day. I am about to go out and smoke my first Chicken..
I am from SC im 31 with a lovely wife and 3 great kids and love cooking on the grill so I decided to move to smoking.
Wish me look and it looks like I got a lot to read.. :D


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 24, 2006)

Jimmyb

Welcome aboard...This is the right place to learn all ya need to know about smoking... Lots of great people ready to help...and lots of great recipies to try also...you have a good smoker...I have been enjoying mine....easy to use...have fun with it...
Again...Welcome

Later
Richard


----------



## monty (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Jimmy! You hit it right square when you said you had a lot of reading to do! This forum contains a good portion of the collective knowledge and experience of a lot of good folks! Not only do we share our successes we also share our flops. All part of the learning experience. So make yourself comfy at some point and start going through the site. By all means sign up for Jeff's 5 Day Basic Smoking Course and if you have any questions find the section related to your question and post away! Good to have you here!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Jimmy, Monty is right.. you hit square on the head .. Welcome aboard.. 

Joe


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 24, 2006)

Good look Jimmy

LOL

Just kidding, spelling not required here, just having fun, living and learning.

Great group you signed up with.


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome Jimmy, grab a cold one and jump into the fray.  You are gonna love it here.  Good source of information yours for the asking.


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome,
I'm new here too, and it is a great site.  Just remember that you want sweet blue, not lotsa white!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Jimmy,

Just jump right in and smoke that chicken.  It's easy if you just check out the poultry thread and pick out one of the great ideas and try it out :D


----------



## jimmyb (Jun 25, 2006)

Just to let you know that was the best Chicken I have ever eaten Nothing left but bones..The kids just kept wanting more..Actualy the skin for some reason tasted really good..I added some of my special combo of spices I use on the grill..I also did the brine too..
All the info I read helped me out greatly..took about 5 hrs for that big bird..
Thanks for the Welcome.. :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 25, 2006)

That's the best report you could have given


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmyb... Glad things turned out good for ya.. 
5 hours for the chicken??how big a bird was it??what temp did you cook it at?? Interested..

Richard


----------



## jimmyb (Jun 25, 2006)

5-6lbs I believe.Cooked it at 225..


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nothing but bones left?  good tasting skin?  Sounds to me, like you did a fantastic job, and smoked some GOOD chicken


----------



## Dutch (Jun 26, 2006)

Way to go on the chicken, Jimmy and welcome to SMF.  A tip for your next chicken smoke-since chicken doesn't need "low and slow" you can increase your smoker temps to 300*. The hotter chamber will help crisp up the skin.

Enjoy!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello Jimmy,
     I'd like to add my welcome to the Smoking Meat Forum. It's a great place to learn and visit. You'll feel right at home here. There's great BBQ reicpes from your local area (also Hash) as well as a great sampling from other parts of the country. I've been through Walterboro a number of times and had some great Q there. Again, welcome and next time, why don't you put two of those yard birds on the smoker. i


----------

